# Hindernisse bauen



## Deleted 64747 (20. September 2009)

Hallo,

haben zur Zeit viele Bretter (dick, dünn, stabil, instabil ) hier rumliegen. 

Lässt sich daraus was cooles machen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2009)

Ãhm,... KreativitÃ¤t? Niveau des Fahrens? 

Man kann aus allem etwas machen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 64747 (20. September 2009)

dachte an mehrere umgekehrte  U   (nur eckig), die könnte man nämlich (da größer werdend) übereinander stapeln und platz sparen.

vll. auch eine wippe, aber ihr habt sicher noch andere tolle ideen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. September 2009)

richte dich einfach nach deinem können, und nach dem was du üben willst, da ist deine kreativität gefragt 

wird doch wohl nicht so schwer sein da was zu basteln.

du könntest dir bretter zur Balance übung hinlegen, Sachen zum einhängen bauen, stapel wo du raufspringst, da gibts so viel..

denk dir einfach selber was aus was dir spaß macht 
ich werd mir demnächst auch etwas bauen in form von holzstämmen mit rinde usw.
wenn die dann halt abgammelt nehme ich so hasendraht (oder wie immer das auch heißen mag)


----------



## kamo-i (21. September 2009)

Und guck doch einfach mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125076

da gibt es auch genügend selbst zusammengebasteltes. 

oder hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422715
...bestes Beispiel.


----------

